# Combo pour iMac "slot-loading"



## melaure (19 Janvier 2003)

Si vous en avez marre d'avoir un simple CD-RW ou DVD, MCE va sortir un combo interne pour les iMacs 350 à 700 :

http://www.mcetech.com/idvdrwsl.html


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2003)

ne serait-ce point le même que pour le Ti ? (puisque il suffit d'enlever la coque métal pour les mettres dans les Ti !)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





note bien mélauré ce qui va suivre : 

merci pour le lien !


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * merci pour le lien !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pu... !!! 249$ ????  les salauds !!!!!


----------



## melaure (19 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * ne serait-ce point le même que pour le Ti ? (puisque il suffit d'enlever la coque métal pour les mettres dans les Ti !)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





note bien mélauré ce qui va suivre : 

merci pour le lien !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je t'en prie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le combo ce n'est pas la même référence que pour le TI, donc je ne sais pas s'ils sont différents. Mais celui de l'iMac est moins cher (249$ contre 330$) et ne demande pas l'envoi de la machine. Pour le TI il faut trouver un revendeur qui fera le démontage/montage.


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2003)

c'est cher? même pour le Ti (moi j'ai mon mackie pour les intervention profondes?)


----------



## melaure (20 Janvier 2003)

Plus la peine pour le TI, il y a le superdrive DVD-RW. J'ai crée un thread dans Powerbook.


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Plus la peine pour le TI, il y a le superdrive DVD-RW. J'ai crée un thread dans Powerbook.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça t'arrive d'imaginer que tout le monde n'est pas un geek ?

le combo a *encore* sa raison d'être même pour le Ti...


----------



## Zitoune (20 Janvier 2003)

conversation privée ?


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zitoune:</font><hr /> * conversation privée ?







* 

[/QUOTE]

non discussion sur l'utilité réelle de tout le monde de graver des DVDs : un nouveau besoin s'est créé...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sur ce, le combo est vraiment trop cher, je préfère encore avoir le combo en peau de bête maronnasse que mélauré file en lien dans un autre sujet !


----------



## ficelle (20 Janvier 2003)

iDvd et DVSP ne proposant pas l'encodage mpeg2 sur G3, ça perd un peu de son utilité...


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * iDvd et DVSP ne proposant pas l'encodage mpeg2 sur G3, ça perd un peu de son utilité...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

t'as pas suivi mon guif, le superdrive c'est pour le Ti !


----------



## ficelle (20 Janvier 2003)

oups, ben non j'ai pas suivi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



249 $, ça fait au moins 300 euros à l'arrivée, mais c'est tentant !


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * oups, ben non j'ai pas suivi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



249 $, ça fait au moins 300 euros à l'arrivée, mais c'est tentant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mouais? t'as vu la vitesse de gravure !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (même si ça me tenterait moins cher !)


----------



## Telonioos (20 Janvier 2003)

Salut,

Petite question au passage,

Moi j'ai fusillé le graveur interne de mon imac 500 mais je n'ai pas envie de le remplacer par un combo (trop cher) !!
Est-ce qu'un simple graveur/lecteur existe en interne et à fente ??

D'avance merci.


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Telonioos:</font><hr /> * Salut,

Petite question au passage,

Moi j'ai fusillé le graveur interne de mon imac 500 mais je n'ai pas envie de le remplacer par un combo (trop cher) !!
Est-ce qu'un simple graveur/lecteur existe en interne et à fente ??

D'avance merci.   * 

[/QUOTE]

on peu t'avoir un lecteur dvd


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

on peu t'avoir un lecteur dvd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu tiens vraiment à ce que je fasse une commande de dix lecteurs DVD d'imac ??


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2003)

oui


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est assez clair comme réponse !!


----------



## Telonioos (20 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

on peu t'avoir un lecteur dvd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et ce lecteur de DVD, il fait graveur aussi ??
Parce que juste lecteur, bof !!
J'ai besoin d'un graveur.

Tu me diras, au pire j'ai la solution d'acheter un graveur externe en firewire, mais j'aimerais trouver un interne pour le remplacer quand même !!


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2003)

c'est un simple lecteur cd/dvd apple


----------



## Telonioos (20 Janvier 2003)

En fait, mon pb est que je ne sais pas si mon lecteur est vraiment mort !!!!

Je n'arrive plus à graver avec toast 5.2 sous mac os 10.2.3 par contre, si je passe par le finder ça marche (trois fois sur quatre) !!!
D'autre part, je lis tous les CD, audio, data et le reste alors ..... ??
Mon firmware semble à jour (4.1.9) pour l'imac.

Alors qu'avant, avec la même config (j'ai changé de DD et réinstallé entre temps) ça marchait !!

Faut compter combien sinon pour le simple lecteur CD/DVD ??


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Telonioos:</font><hr /> * Faut compter combien sinon pour le simple lecteur CD/DVD ??   * 

[/QUOTE]

85? sur ebya
80? si tu le fais tout seul (en ce moment)
65? environ si tu commandes avec nous

mais j'avoue qu'après tes dires, je pense qu'une réinstall de toast serait conseillée


----------



## Telonioos (20 Janvier 2003)

Après réinstallation de Toast 5.2, ça plante toujours.
Je ne sais pas si ça fait qqch, mais je grave avec toast un fichier qui ne se trouve pas sur la même partition que l'appli.
Et j'ai le message d'erreur suivant :

Le graveur a détecté une erreur:
Sense Key = MEDIUM ERROR
Sense Code = 0x73, 0x03

puis après "Echec pendant la gravure du CD"

???? ça veut dire quoi ??
Et en plus, sur le site de Roxio, pas moyen d'avoir une aide on-line convenable et pas de messages d'erreurs répertoriés !!!

Je fais quoi ??
Je change mon graveur ?

Mais il lit encore les CD alors ....


----------



## Telonioos (21 Janvier 2003)

Alors, pas de solution pour mon pb ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pensez-vous que mon graveur soit mort ?


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Telonioos:</font><hr /> * Alors, pas de solution pour mon pb ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pensez-vous que mon graveur soit mort ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

la lentille n'est pas la même mais si tu dis que tu graves avec le finder c'est donc que ce n'est pas le graveur qui est mort et l'erreur que toast t'indique ne veut pas dire que ton graveur est out mais plutot que quelque chose dans ta config logicielle/matérielle déconne.


----------



## Telonioos (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

la lentille n'est pas la même mais si tu dis que tu graves avec le finder c'est donc que ce n'est pas le graveur qui est mort et l'erreur que toast t'indique ne veut pas dire que ton graveur est out mais plutot que quelque chose dans ta config logicielle/matérielle déconne.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Comment savoir ce qui déconne dans ma config alors ???
Dois-je tout réinstaller ??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Où alors existe-t-il une solution plus simple ???


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Telonioos:</font><hr /> * 

Comment savoir ce qui déconne dans ma config alors ???
Dois-je tout réinstaller ??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Où alors existe-t-il une solution plus simple ???   * 

[/QUOTE]

bah j'ai pas de solution clés en main, désolé.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je t'ai demandé de tenter une réinstall de toast, tu l'as fait et ça suxxe toujours. je pencherais pour un conflit logiciel mais ce n'est là qu'un humble avis.


----------



## Telonioos (21 Janvier 2003)

Merci quand même !!!
J'ai même tenté une réinstallation de ma vieille version de toast puis un update vers la 5.2, rien n'y fait.


----------



## davidcaro2 (21 Janvier 2003)

Oulà, je vois que je suis pas le seul a avoir ce probleme

"Le graveur a détecté une erreur:
Sense Key = MEDIUM ERROR
Sense Code = 0x73, 0x03"

Et ça dés le début de la gravure.... le CD-R est encore bon une fois ejecté

Alors je ne sais pas a quoi c'est dû mais ça m'arrive tout le temps sur toast, et je suis obliger de reduire la vitesse de gravure pour que ça fonctionne.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce qui est bizarre c'est que ça ne m'arrive pas avec les CD-RW (gravé en 4X, ceci explique peut etre cela)

En tout cas systematiquement lorsque je grave en 8X j'obtient ce message (même avec discburner il me semble)

Je n'ai pourtant pas changé de marque de CD (Verbatim ou BASF certifié 16X et 12X)

Maintenant que j'y pense , ça m'est arrivé il me semble avec l'arrivée de Jaguar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelqu'un a déja eu ça?


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2003)

on déframente les disques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis quand on a l'habitude de gravé on fait partition dédier


----------



## melaure (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

non discussion sur l'utilité réelle de tout le monde de graver des DVDs : un nouveau besoin s'est créé...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sur ce, le combo est vraiment trop cher, je préfère encore avoir le combo en peau de bête maronnasse que mélauré file en lien dans un autre sujet !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce n'était qu'une suggestion. Pour l'instant je ne connais pas le prix du lucid DVD-RW. Mais plus que pour la vidéo, c'est surtout un bon périphérique de sauvegarde, le CD étant vraiment trop petit de nos jours ... Et comme c'est du RW, on peut réutiliser ses DVD.


----------



## Telonioos (21 Janvier 2003)

avec quoi tu défragmente macinside ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tout le monde dit que sous unix, si le systeme tourne la nuit, la maintenance est faite !!!

qu'appelles-tu partition dédiée ??


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2003)

Drive 10 sous X, et pour la partition, une partition qui ne sert que pour mettre ce que a graver et que tu effacer aprés


----------



## Telonioos (21 Janvier 2003)

Je viens de lancer toast 5.0.4 par classic, et là, comble du comble, toast ne détecte aucun graveur !!!!!
c'est hallucinant !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vais essayer de défragmenter, c'est déjà ça, on verra ce que ça fera !!!


----------



## ficelle (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Telonioos:</font><hr /> * Je viens de lancer toast 5.0.4 par classic, et là, comble du comble, toast ne détecte aucun graveur !!!!!
c'est hallucinant !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

avec toast sous classic, c'est plutot normal !


----------



## Telonioos (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

avec toast sous classic, c'est plutot normal ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah oki, désolé pour la remarque débile alors !!!

Mais je me pose une petite question quand même !!!
Si pour graver sous jaguar il faut défragmenter et avoir une partition dédiée, c'est un peu l'usine à gaz !!!
Pourquoi ça marchait avant la 10.2.3 et que ça ne marche plus maintenant ??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est un peu déprimant !!

Je vais essayer de démarer sous os9 pour voir si le pb est le meme. Mon os9 est sur une partition différente de jaguar.

Je vous tiens au courant !!!


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Telonioos:</font><hr /> * Je vais essayer de démarer sous os9 pour voir si le pb est le meme. Mon os9 est sur une partition différente de jaguar.* 

[/QUOTE]

ah oué ça tiens, c'est une bonne idée


----------



## Telonioos (21 Janvier 2003)

Salut,

Je viens de Booter sous os9 (pas classic), qui est sur une autre partition que jaguar, et la, même topo, impossible de graver en 8x, 6x ou 4x par contre ça passe en 2x !!!

J'ai fait le même post sur macbidouille et BigManu pense que ça vient de la qualité des CD que j'utilise, trop pourris (c'est pourtant des Verbatims 16x ou 40x donc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ).

Pensez-vous que ça puisse venir du graveur puisque l'OS est maintenant hors de cause ??

D'avance merci


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Telonioos:</font><hr /> *J'ai fait le même post sur macbidouille et BigManu pense que ça vient de la qualité des CD que j'utilise, trop pourris (c'est pourtant des Verbatims 16x ou 40x donc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )./b] 

[/QUOTE]

BigManu, c'est le modérateur excessif ?

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Telonioos:</font><hr />  Salut,

Je viens de Booter sous os9 (pas classic), qui est sur une autre partition que jaguar, et la, même topo, impossible de graver en 8x, 6x ou 4x par contre ça passe en 2x !!!

Pensez-vous que ça puisse venir du graveur puisque l'OS est maintenant hors de cause ?? 

[/QUOTE]

oui, là je pencherais pour le graveur (je ne pense pas que ça vienne des CDs puisque tu lui présentes deux types de Cds (les verbatim sont pas dégueulasses, encore ce serait des continentaledison...) *


----------



## Telonioos (21 Janvier 2003)

Petit interrogation tout de même :
Est-il possible, physiquement, que la lentille lise les CD (data, audio, culturel ...) mais refuse de graver aux vitesses élevées (si tant est que 8x soit une vitesse élevée !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) alors que j'arrive à graver en 2x !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'en ai marre !!!!!





 snif ....


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2003)

euh, il n'y a pas deux cellules dans les graveurs ??


----------



## Telonioos (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * euh, il n'y a pas deux cellules dans les graveurs ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

BONNE QUESTION !!!!


----------



## davidcaro2 (22 Janvier 2003)

Pareil pour moi, j'ai rebooter en OS 9.2.2 avec toast 5.2, toujours pareil "sensor erreur machin" ça commence a m'inquieter là.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Impossible de graver plus vite qu'en 2X


----------



## Telonioos (22 Janvier 2003)

Je viens de trouver des infos : sur macbidouille, un gars dit ça : Moi, j'avais un vieux graveur 2X/6X Philips CDD2600 ou un truc comme ca. Il n'acceptait que des cd foncé et à la fin, plus que des cd noir dessous (comme la play). Meme comme ca, erreur    
Je pense que ça résume un peu notre problème !!!
Le lecteur est effectivement en train de mourir, mais il continue à lire encore (car présence de 2 lentilles !!!).
Donc changement de lecteur au programme !!!!


----------



## Telonioos (22 Janvier 2003)

Encore une petit info !!
Je viens de téléphoner à mon revendeur agréé Apple le plus proche, et il me demande 225 ? TTC pour le remplacement de mon graveur slot in d'imac 500 par un lecteur CD/DVD !!!
C'est de la folie !!!!!
Vite vite une commande groupée !!!
Je n'attend plus que ça


----------



## davidcaro2 (23 Janvier 2003)

Désolé, mais j'arrive pas a me resoudre, ça m'etonnerais que le graveur soit HS.... Il doit y avoir un autre problème  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais essayer a tout hasard d'autre marques de disques

Ce que je comprend pas c'est qu'en 4X : sur CD-RW ça marche, mais pas en CD-R

C'est la même lentille


----------



## davidcaro2 (28 Janvier 2003)

Je me répond a moi même....
Bon après achat de nouveau CD (TDK reflex ultra ref:CD-RU80EA) ça marche correctement en 8X comme avant...
Plus de problème, ce qui me rassure sur l'intégrité du graveur de mon iMac
Les CD en question ont une face blanche très opaque !


----------

